# Springmaid 7-10-14



## Mitch_NC (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys new to the forum here. Was down at ocean lakes with the kids last week and decided to hit the pier. I haven't pier fished in years so I thought the kids might enjoy the experience. Got to the pier just before 6 am paid our fees and proceeded to set up just beyond the breakers (that's where my dad always fished).
My 11 year old pulled in one nice sized spot after just a few minutes. My 9 year old caught a small whiting just a few minutes later. Not long after a thunderstorm rolled in, so we took shelter and decided to wait it out. After the storm we caught no more fish and they skunked their dad! We came back later that day around 5 pm and pulled in a few whiting until the surfers showed up. My question is their anyone out their that enforces the regulation that they keep a certain distance from the pier? I mean they were right in the zone where I was catching fish, and one guy even got tangled in my line. Anyway, I now have two kids that love to pier fish. I'm thinking about bringing them down for a weekend in Oct. or Nov. and trying to put them on the Spots.

Thanks to all for all the great information and entertaining reads.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Unfortunately they are a constant problem. I have a season pass there and see it almost every weekend. Usually we fishermen or pier staff say something and they just give you the finger and keep doing it. It was so bad a few weeks ago that the cops had to come down, and of course did nothing about it which is pathetic since its actually a law.....They are going to force us to handle it ourselves. It's a shame they have to be that way as they have the whole beach to surf and we have a small area to fish.


----------



## Mitch_NC (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not one to cause anyone any bodily harm, but it sure was tempting to chuck my sinker at them


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

Mitch_NC said:


> I'm not one to cause anyone any bodily harm, but it sure was tempting to chuck my sinker at them


That's exactly what you do, you no obligation to avoid them. We've thrown at surfers, swimmers and boats if they are too close. Learn to throw a castnet and chunk that at them, that usually gets the point across fairly quick also.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

The way I look at it is if you are boating, kayaking, swimming and surfing near a fishing pier you have no right to call the cops, pier staff or marine police to complain. Sure, some piers have the benefit of not casting far to catch fish, but some piers require you landing in some of the holes. People must not get it in their mind that people can actually throw pretty far with a pole. I'm not going to wait nor be polite if someone is stupid enough to get close to a pier while I cast (unless kids are involved). In reality, if I have bait on my hooks and it accidentally hits you, I was fishing on a fishing pier.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

we have always had a problem with surfers at springmaid.. we called hcpd about every day.. they pull up on the beach and blow their horn and point.. they move and as soon as he leaves they come right back.. I walked down and met the police when they came once and told him he needed to write tickets and send a message..... never did.. I told him if I hit them with a 4oz sinker...oh well... was told if I did I could be charged with assalt and be sued... unreal.. they will cuss you and tell you your no.1 everytime..


----------



## Mitch_NC (Jul 15, 2014)

It's a shame law enforcement will not enforce the laws. But anyway the kids said that fishing at the pier was their favorite part of our vacation so I'm sure we will return as often as possible. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Glad you got your kids hooked on fishing! You'll have to deal with surfers at a lot of piers unfortunately.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Meet me next time your down in the fall, if you wind back at Spring maid, try to hook you and the kids up with some flounder or drum.
I got my littlest sister her first keeper flounder last October. 








The spot fishing crowd is... Its quite chaotic.

Don't get me started on surfers.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

The LAW is 75yards away from any pier, ....so sorry if I upset someone


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> The LAW is 75yards away from any pier, ....so sorry if I upset someone


Quit apologizing for doing your job. 99% of people appreciate what you are doing for not only for the pier, the community, and the local fisherman. Keep up the great work brother!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

scsharker18 said:


> Quit apologizing for doing your job. 99% of people appreciate what you are doing for not only for the pier, the community, and the local fisherman. Keep up the great work brother!


+1

Mitch, thanks for the report.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

opps


----------



## Mitch_NC (Jul 15, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Meet me next time your down in the fall, if you wind back at Spring maid, try to hook you and the kids up with some flounder or drum.
> I got my littlest sister her first keeper flounder last October.
> View attachment 12658
> 
> ...



I really appreciate that RJ! I will look you up when we come down. If you could only choose one time to come, when would that be? I know my parents would always go down the middle of October.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Mid October.
Bull spot tails, trout, and bull whiting (and 1000 croakerz)off the end, plenty of flounder, black drum and slot spot tails in the suds.
I use spot for bait lol.


----------

